# South African Driver's licence



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Good Morning

I have a South African driver’s licence which l had obtained using a South African Identity document l obtained through misrepresentation.I surrendered the said South African Identity document during the Zimbabwe Dispensation Project (DZP) in exchange of a work permit.I converted the South African Identity Number which was on the South African driver’s licence with the South African Traffic Register number.After acquiring a Permanent Residence permit and the green South African identity book,is permissible to change again the Traffic Register number on the driver's licence to PR Identity number or l just have to start afresh from learner’s licence.Please note, l have never held a Zimbabwe driver’s licence.

I await your advice


----------

